# Seasonal Plates?



## 2lman (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm wondering if there are states that offer seasonal license plates. Ohio used to but stopped a few years back. It still worked out for me because I have an October birthday and I registered my TT in my name. The plates expire on my birthday, I put the camper in storage all winter and renew my plates when I take it out in the spring paying only a pro-rated amount.

Now, Ohio is charging a $20 dollar "fine" if you let your plates expire for more than 7 days. This makes it cost prohibitive to let them expire like I had planned.

What does your state do. Just curious.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

2lman said:


> I'm wondering if there are states that offer seasonal license plates. Ohio used to but stopped a few years back. It still worked out for me because I have an October birthday and I registered my TT in my name. The plates expire on my birthday, I put the camper in storage all winter and renew my plates when I take it out in the spring paying only a pro-rated amount.
> 
> Now, Ohio is charging a $20 dollar "fine" if you let your plates expire for more than 7 days. This makes it cost prohibitive to let them expire like I had planned.
> 
> What does your state do. Just curious.


Michigan is permanent plates for trailers (permanent only for each trailer/owner combo of course)


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

For crying out loud!!!! 
Move to California! My truck regisration is $500 A YEAR Trailer is $130 A YEAR.








I THINK WE HAVE THE HIGHEST GAS TAX IN THE NATION.
When we were in Soputh Dakota at Mt Rushmore, the ranger welcomed me to America.
I think he was right. no matter how bat you may think you have it, just think about us poos saps stuck in California


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> For crying out loud!!!!
> Move to California! My truck regisration is $500 A YEAR Trailer is $130 A YEAR.
> 
> 
> ...


$48 to register my truck for 2 years in Oregon. That is a nice $952 back in my pocket after 2 years. Tell me again why people LIVE in California?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> $48 to register my truck for 2 years in Oregon. That is a nice $952 back in my pocket after 2 years. Tell me again why people LIVE in California?


You had to go and poke the caged animal with a stick didn't you Jim?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Guess my $27 a trailer and $42 a truck per year don't look so bad anymore--


----------



## 2lman (Nov 24, 2008)

Ghosty said:


> Guess my $27 a trailer and $42 a truck per year don't look so bad anymore--


Yeah, Maybe I'll quit complaining about Ohio.


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

In South Carolina, we pay property taxes on ALL our vehicles. I paid out $375 this past year for my 03 25RSS


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> $48 to register my truck for 2 years in Oregon. That is a nice $952 back in my pocket after 2 years. Tell me again why people LIVE in California?


You had to go and poke the caged animal with a stick didn't you Jim?








[/quote]

When the "caged animal" is Brian (Ridgway-Rangers) then the answer is YES!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

My truck just cost $140 to renew the registration and the trailer costs $89 for the year. I can hold off an register the plate later in the season to pay less, but I use the trailer all winter too.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> $48 to register my truck for 2 years in Oregon. That is a nice $952 back in my pocket after 2 years. Tell me again why people LIVE in California?


You had to go and poke the caged animal with a stick didn't you Jim?








[/quote]

When the "caged animal" is Brian (Ridgway-Rangers) then the answer is YES!
[/quote]

The reasons I live in California are 2 fold.








#1 Weather, average winter 65 degrees average summer 75 degrees.








#2 I dont have to deal with nuckle dragging Orgonians very often! (This of course does not include PDX Doug, in any way shape or form...or any Orgonian other that Jim (Oregon_Camper).









Oh ya.....If you havent figured it out yet Jim,







I stole your little logo and used it as my own....So there!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

You ask WHY we LIVE in California??

Well, first off 
- we don't have to winterize. 
- we can camp all year long
- the weather
- we are within hours to either the ocean or the mountains

and #2 from what Ridgeway Ranger said!!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> $48 to register my truck for 2 years in Oregon. That is a nice $952 back in my pocket after 2 years. Tell me again why people LIVE in California?


You had to go and poke the caged animal with a stick didn't you Jim?








[/quote]

When the "caged animal" is Brian (Ridgway-Rangers) then the answer is YES!
[/quote]

The reasons I live in California are 2 fold.








#1 Weather, average winter 65 degrees average summer 75 degrees.








#2 I dont have to deal with nuckle dragging Orgonians very often! (This of course does not include PDX Doug, in any way shape or form...or any Orgonian other that Jim (Oregon_Camper).









Oh ya.....If you havent figured it out yet Jim,







I stole your little logo and used it as my own....So there!








[/quote]

...oh I'm, sorry...did you say something? I was kinda distracted while I was counting all the MONEY I saved on my truck registration.....and the ZERO sales tax in Oregon.

Regarding the logo..Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, so help yourself and I will know you are only flattering me.

BTW...what is a "nuckle"? That is that some California lingo?


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Move to California! My truck regisration is $500 A YEAR Trailer is $130 A YEAR.
> I THINK WE HAVE THE HIGHEST GAS TAX IN THE NATION.
> When we were in Soputh Dakota at Mt Rushmore, the ranger welcomed me to America.


Geez...your OB is $100 less a year than mine!

My California DMV fees this year were $231 for the OB and $480 for my truck. And the worst thing is that I moved here FROM South Dakota!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

raynardo said:


> Move to California! My truck regisration is $500 A YEAR Trailer is $130 A YEAR.
> I THINK WE HAVE THE HIGHEST GAS TAX IN THE NATION.
> When we were in Soputh Dakota at Mt Rushmore, the ranger welcomed me to America.


Geez...your OB is $100 less a year than mine!

My California DMV fees this year were $231 for the OB and $480 for my truck. And the worst thing is that I moved here FROM South Dakota!







.gif" />
[/quote]

Forcast for Rapid City SD is 50 degrees day time and 30's at night!








Oceanside is 78 degrees day and 65 at night!








By the way its raining in Beverton Oregon. Jims KNUCKLES are getting muddy!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sadly Colorado prolly beats about everyone. 1st year for my outback was 220. 1st year for my dodge 1/2 ton was 600. A 3/4 ton truck is over 800. They drop it by like 5% per year after.

I pay 1100 for a plate with a 26000lb allowance for my dually. That price will never go down as I have to pay ton per mile rates on that.

My dad bought a motorhome back in like 99. His 1st year was 2300. He moved to Florida and the plate was like 35 bucks.

Colorado is killing us. They took another hike this year. Add another 10% to the above figures.

Its time to move to oregon!

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Sadly Colorado prolly beats about everyone. 1st year for my outback was 220. 1st year for my dodge 1/2 ton was 600. A 3/4 ton truck is over 800. They drop it by like 5% per year after.
> 
> I pay 1100 for a plate with a 26000lb allowance for my dually. That price will never go down as I have to pay ton per mile rates on that.
> 
> ...


We'd welcome you with open arms.....







(but not Brian...see next post)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> By the way its raining in Beverton Oregon. Jims KNUCKLES are getting muddy!


...we'd prefer it if you'd call it "liquid sunshine".
Now, it really does rain here a LOT. Like 360 days of the year







.gif[/img] Only 5 days a year with no rain fall.....so don't you go getting any idea on moving here.

...never heard of Beverton, Oregon. (you're 0-2 Brian....keep them coming)


----------



## Juan (Mar 31, 2009)

You guys are funny!!!!!! Something not funny....Colorado license plates. Very expensive! But we do see over 300 days of sunshine in Colorado!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I had no idea Colorado was so expensive.







Look at it this way....its worth the extra $$ to to have to live in Beaverville next to Jim







.
I was able to drive through Colorado this year for the first time and you do have a beautiful state.







Definately worth a second and longer trip!
Brian


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> I had no idea Colorado was so expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0-3....and you're out.







.gif[/img]


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah, I would bet our taxes are right with yours in Cali.

Boy if ridgeway and oregon camper didnt know each other, Id think one of those western storms was a brewin. You guys make me laugh!

Carey


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I had no idea Colorado was so expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0-3....and you're out.







.gif" />
[/quote]

I yield!!!!!







All hail to the oh evil master!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> I had no idea Colorado was so expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0-3....and you're out.







.gif[/img].gif" />
[/quote]

I yield!!!!!







All hail to the oh evil master!








[/quote]

See...that wasn't so hard now, was it.


----------

